# Gordura para queimar



## Ricardo Tavares

Hola amigos! Estaria bem traducir esta expressão literalmente ao espanhol. Soaria bem ? "grasa para quemar" o "grasa para ser quemada"

Eis o contexto:
"Além disso, a nossa taxa de juros tem muita *gordura para queimar*, se comparada com as taxas praticadas em países do dito Primeiro Mundo."

Minha tentativa:
"Además, nuestra tasa de interés tiene mucha *grasa para quemar*, si es comparada con las tasas practicadas en países del dicho Primer Mundo."

Suena bien ?

Gracias.


----------



## Tomby

Eu diria:
"_Además, nuestro tipo de interés tiene mucha grasa para quemar, si es comparado con los tipos practicados en países del (mencionado) Primer Mundo_".
É um pouco esquisita na minha opinião a frase "_tiene mucha grasa para quemar_".
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Tombatossals said:


> Eu diria:
> "_Además, nuestro tipo de interés tiene mucha grasa para quemar, si es comparado con los tipos practicados en países del (mencionado) Primer Mundo_".
> É um pouco esquisita na minha opinião a frase "_tiene mucha grasa para quemar_".
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


Gracias otra vez TT. A mí también sonó raro, por eso recorrí al forun. 
Alguna idea para remplazar esta expresión ?
Abraço.


----------



## Tomby

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Alguna idea para remplazar esta expresión ?


Difícil para mim. Precisaria de mais contexto. Por vezes se diz "_limar asperezas_", "_cortar flecos_", etc. Tudo depende da ideia geral que queremos comunicar.
Ex: "..._nuestro tipo de interés tiene muchos flecos que cortar..._" / "..._nuestro tipo de interés tiene que limar asperezas..._".
A ideia, nestes exemplos, é apurar ou aperfeiçoar-se. Não sei se o excerto mencionado inicialmente quer definir esta ideia.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Tomby

Como continuação da minha resposta anterior, acho que podemos dizer "_hay mucha tela que cortar_"; trata-se de uma expressão bastante popular em Espanha.
TT.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Tombatossals said:


> Como continuação da minha resposta anterior, acho que podemos dizer "_hay mucha tela que cortar_"; trata-se de uma expressão bastante popular em Espanha.
> TT.



Es que, según el texto original, en Brasil las tasas de interés están muy infladas, o sea, con mucha grasa. Ahora con la crisis mundial, esta grasa tiene que ser eliminada. Ooops ! Qué te parece eso ?

_"Además, nuestro tipo de interés tiene mucha grasa para ser eliminada, si es comparado con los tipos practicados en países del llamado Primer Mundo"._
Le parece mejor ahora ?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

O que acha de:

_"... nuestro tipo de interés tiene mucha grasa *que *quemar..."_

Ou ainda:

_"... nuestro tipo de interés tiene mucho peso que bajar..."_

(Gosto mais da primeira)

Abraços.


----------



## Naticruz

Tombatossals said:


> Eu diria:
> "_Además, nuestro tipo de interés tiene mucha grasa para quemar, si es comparado con los tipos practicados en países del (mencionado) Primer Mundo_".
> É um pouco esquisita na minha opinião a frase "_tiene mucha grasa para quemar_".
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


Não só é esquisita em espanhol, como também em português, pelo menos aqui.
Cumprimentos


----------



## araceli

Hola:

En Argentina diríamos: ...nuestras tasas están infladas...

Chau


----------



## Carfer

Naticruz said:


> Não só é esquisita em espanhol, como também em português, pelo menos aqui.
> Cumprimentos


 
Talvez seja uma metáfora, por semelhança com a gordura que as pessoas têm de '_queimar_' para ficarem elegantes ou em boa forma física. No fim de contas, metáfora de metáfora, visto que '_queimar_' também já está utilizado em sentido figurado quando falamos em _'queimar gorduras'_ com o exercício físico. Nesse sentido, não soaria tão esquisito quanto poderia parecer à primeira vista.


----------



## Lawrence Tarenkov

_Además, nuestro tipo de interés está artificialmente muy sobreelevado, si es comparado con los tipos practicados en países del (mencionado) Primer Mundo_".

Me parece que éste es el concepto, pero es un registro más formal que el de tu texto. Se podría decir si es más informal:
_Además, nuestro tipo de interés está muy inflado, si es comparado con los tipos practicados en países del (mencionado) Primer Mundo_".


----------



## Naticruz

Carfer said:


> Talvez seja uma metáfora, por semelhança com a gordura que as pessoas têm de '_queimar_' para ficarem elegantes ou em boa forma física. No fim de contas, metáfora de metáfora, visto que '_queimar_' também já está utilizado em sentido figurado quando falamos em _'queimar gorduras'_ com o exercício físico. Nesse sentido, não soaria tão esquisito quanto poderia parecer à primeira vista.


Olá Carfer
Expedita observação...mas mesmo assim só com muito boa vontade.
Um abraço


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Naticruz said:


> Olá Carfer
> Expedita observação...mas mesmo assim só com muito boa vontade.
> Um abraço


O sentido é exatamente este que o Carfer indicou. Na verdade, é uma frase muito comum por aqui no Brasil. Queimar gorduras do corpo, assim como queimar gordura em empresas quando precisa reducir seus custos, também as taxas de seguro, quando estão artificialmente infladas pela fraude, etc., etc. Por aqui cabe perfeitamente queimar as gorduras das taxas de juros, sobretudo por que são as maiores taxas do planeta....

Muito obrigado pela ajuda. Vocês são demais.


----------

